# A new start



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

I apologise to everyone publicly and bow out and admit defeat as talking with the parents it may be best to get a lower energy dog

I'm sorry to have been rude and ask for a second chance off the foum members.

we are now considering Other breeds and if you could recomend a breed you thinks right for us , i will take everything without responding negatively.

if you dont want to give me advice or simply dont want to speak to me its all taken in consideration




were interested in all ideas 



if any one could tell us about KCC and beagles if they are any good.

thankyou


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure as i have never owned one. But i think Beagles can't be let off lead as they are difficult with recall?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh iv ejust being reading about beagels, some take along time to get used to recall , they seem good in al other departments tho



ps: just read that there not high energy level dogs.
thanks


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How about a Sussex Spaniel?

Sussex Spaniel


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

just looking them up 

thanks


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yeh iv ejust being reading about beagels, some take along time to get used to recall , they seem good in al other departments tho
> 
> ps: just read that there not high energy level dogs.
> thanks


Beagle's can be very hard to train, they need a lot of time dedicated to that. My neighbour had one and within weeks she wanted to sell her. I had her over to see if could cope but i couldn't not with my boy who also has issues!!

The puppy wasn't trained and was very unruly. But it is easy to let the traning slip and then the bad behaviour can start.

However, Rainbow, was a sweetie and very beautiful. It didn't take me long to teach her 'lay' etc and by then she could left a little while and was good. Here is a picture of her when she was at mine:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What about a whippet? I read that they are not high energy (am I wrong?)

x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh, been reading they can be stubborn learning , but were willing to be training i t alot as its one of ou rmost important goals

have read ther ealot less demanding excercise wise ect ect.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Emily
I think it very much depends what you want out of a dog but at the end of the day they all need time, patience, training, exercise and of course love!
If its a family pet Labs, cocker spaniels and retrievers are very popular - but make sure all have the relevant health tests!
Beagles are very hard work because of their nose lol!So woudnt recommend as a first pet.
Also westies, chihuahuas and yorkies are popular to - but dont be fooled by the small things - they have very big personalites and require just as much exercise and training as labs and bigger breeds do!Good luck in your search - may also be worth checking out your local rescue centre - they often have very young dogs and occasionally puppies needing homes to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Whippets or maybe even greyhounds are your best bet as Poison Girl as said. They will need as much training/attention as all other dogs when pups obviously, but energy-wise apparently a couple 20-30 min sprints a day and they are happy to curl up on the sofa. My friend breeds them and says they are extremely lazy


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

Good luck in your search - im sure youll find one thats right for you soon


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Cavvies are fantastic wee dogs, they love everyone. The ones I know do suffer from separation anxiety a bit if left alone for to long. if you want a dog for loads of cuddles then they are for you, if they are to be left for any great length of time then they might not be what your looking for.

Terri


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> What about a whippet? I read that they are not high energy (am I wrong?)
> 
> x


have been looking them and grey hounds up , they are in the top 10 lazyest breeds(greyhounds)

but we dont realy like the look of them

thanks 
xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

were looking up beagles now and getting some research into them , they seem good for us 

any tips?

xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm.. when I got my first own dog, I got a 10 month old mongrel. She was so sweet 

What about asking at rescues, they often have puppies, recently my local rescue had two litters of puppies!

x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Id say they would be suitable - I know a couple and they seem pretty content with short or long walks. You need to look at the mum and dad though - have a look how they act, are they stroppy, energetic, lazy, submissive, dominant, aggressive?. Dont plump for the first breeder you go to - have a look at their pedigrees and health tests - hip scores are pretty usual nowadays, and it at least gives you an idea that they are a responsible breeder


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don' think beagles make a good first dog... here are a couple of things I found 


> But BEAGLES, yikes. Judge was my first dog and I wish we knew what we dived into. First, Beagles have major separation anxiety, which may bother the neighbors. They also require a fence and a leash at all times. You can never tell when a rabbit will pop up. And they're way stronger than they look... my arm hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> ALL food must be safely stowed away where a beagle can't get to it. They will eat anything.
> 
> ...


x


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Start practising ur recall hehe xx
Have seena few basset hounds recently they are fab looking dogs with their ears!
Make sure you research the problems they are prone to - but please whatever you get -Get it insured!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Beagle's can be very hard to train, they need a lot of time dedicated to that:


That doesn't sound like a positive to me  Did your neighbour just not try or was it due to her inexperience?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> were looking up beagles now and getting some research into them , they seem good for us
> 
> any tips?
> 
> xx


Heres some info! 

The Beagle (top, Ch Dufosee Penny Black) is a good-looking small hound, bred down from the Foxhound to hunt as part of a pack, with men on foot, usually after the hare. He can be in any of the hound colours, except liver, with a white tip to the stern (tail). The Beagle is an athletic, sturdy and purposeful hound and generally has a superb temperament, cheerful and equable. The Kennel Club Breed Standard describes him as 'a merry hound', and he makes an excellent family dog; however, in common with all hounds he is intelligent and active and needs to be exercised both mentally and physically.

If given sufficient stimulus he will thrive in a city environment; however, a bored hound, whether in town or country will certainly be miserable, possibly destructive and probably noisy. Hounds are pack animals and need company, so if you are in a position where you may have to leave your Beagle for a part of the day, then two could be a solution.

It is said that Queen Elizabeth I owned a pack of "Pocket Beagles", which were under 25cm (the current standard indicates a height of 33 - 40cm). They were evidently small enough to be carried in the pocket of a hunting jacket, hence the name. It is claimed that instead of the current short and dense coat they could be wire-haired.

As a scenthound the Beagle can become distracted when being exercised, so it is wise to choose a safe area away from traffic when he is being exercised off the lead. As with all hounds, it is essential to ensure that your garden is dogproof; some dogs will dig under a fence, some go over and some squeeze through gaps or dart through open gates. Once they have learned to escape you have an uphill battle so it makes good sense to keep one step ahead.

The Beagle's coat is easily manageable; a quick brush will remove loose coat and a rub with a chamois leather will bring up a shine. Add a teaspoon of boiled linseed oil (from a saddlers) to his feed each day to really make his coat gleam. Avoid bathing unless absolutely necessary as it leaches the waterproofing out of the coat. One of the many dog deodorising sprays now available will make him fit for company (if necessary) and chalk will brighten up the white coat. Check the ears regularly, using a proprietary ear cleanser if necessary. If nails are not worn down by exercise on a hard surface then a good pair of clippers should be obtained.

The Beagle is a sturdy, medium-sized dog, measuring between 33 - 40cm (13 - 16in) at the withers and is not exaggerated in any way; his weight is proportionate to his size and he is not prone to any hereditary defects. He is a smart, classy little dog who makes a great pet for the right family.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I walk with a woman who has a Beagle and as much as he's a fantastic dog he does have them tearing their hair out at times, his recall is terrible he just looks back at them and then goes on doing whatever it is he's doing which is usually eating other dogs poo .

Terri


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Heres some info!
> 
> The Beagle (top, Ch Dufosee Penny Black) is a good-looking small hound, bred down from the Foxhound to hunt as part of a pack, with men on foot, usually after the hare. He can be in any of the hound colours, except liver, with a white tip to the stern (tail). The Beagle is an athletic, sturdy and purposeful hound and generally has a superb temperament, cheerful and equable. The Kennel Club Breed Standard describes him as 'a merry hound', and he makes an excellent family dog; however, in common with all hounds he is intelligent and active and needs to be exercised both mentally and physically.
> 
> ...


Good post you may haz a blobby


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Good post you may haz a blobby


:blushing: Thanks, Have some in return, Im in a generous mood!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

What about a Poodle Different sizes to choose from and you started a thread I believe about Dust Freeing your Home or something. Nice little doggies the Poodle, easy trained


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I have to spread it about!  :cursing:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Have just been reading and looking at videos on the beagle


Says, they can leard basic commands very easily if a trets envolved

Need a fenced area ( we have)

Need only an hourly walk -which we will of course give and longer if needed

says they are one of the most healthiest breeds

great

says they can be left alone as long as good toys and treats aregiven for good behaviour but should not be left alone for more than 5 hours.

they have 3 vocals - a howl which usually used when someone else hows
a regular bark when something is needed
a vocal sqeak to other members of the pack



Alot of information says they are good for first time owners as long as you stick to training 

thanks xx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sahunk said:


> :blushing: Thanks, Have some in return, Im in a generous mood!


Why thankyou


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Why thankyou


Sorry, Cant now  have to spread it around, I guess i give it out to you to much! :001_tt2:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Sorry, Cant now  have to spread it around, I guess i give it out to you to much! :001_tt2:


Haha nevermind!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Heres some info!
> 
> The Beagle (top, Ch Dufosee Penny Black) is a good-looking small hound, bred down from the Foxhound to hunt as part of a pack, with men on foot, usually after the hare. He can be in any of the hound colours, except liver, with a white tip to the stern (tail). The Beagle is an athletic, sturdy and purposeful hound and generally has a superb temperament, cheerful and equable. The Kennel Club Breed Standard describes him as 'a merry hound', and he makes an excellent family dog; however, in common with all hounds he is intelligent and active and needs to be exercised both mentally and physically.
> 
> ...


Thanks brilliant advice 

xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Thanks brilliant advice
> 
> xx


 No problem...


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think every dog has an owner tearing their hair out with recall


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

james1 said:


> I think every dog has an owner tearing their hair out with recall


Mine's don't :001_tt2:.

Terri


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read some more information that they can entertain themselves when people are out

howver if left alone TOO long will howl


so far they seem a perfect dog for us from what ive read

the only con i can think of as of now is howling when were not in , but then again a normal dog would probbly bark

its says if they are left with a kong filled with something and a squeaky toy they should be fine and sleep whilst the owner is out



mum loves them too


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

clueless said:


> What about a Poodle Different sizes to choose from and you started a thread I believe about Dust Freeing your Home or something. Nice little doggies the Poodle, easy trained


Not really sure they are good for first time owners grooming wise unless you keep it in a short clip. They can get seperation anxiety aswell. Cheeko is really bad for it. But they are really easy to train if you know what your doing. When they get bored/left alone they find their own ways to make fun and it's rarely the type of fun that humans appreciate.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh wever heard that a poodle

i think where going to stick with researching all info about beagles for now

seem good so far 

says in general if you build the time up the beagle will be left alone say 10 mins then 20 and so on ,they will get used to it and entertain themselves and if they have been walked pre crating they will generally sleep.

they can suffer with s/a like all dogs but in general they should be fine if the time has been built up gradually and the bagle knows your coming back.

also says leaving the tele on with voices can soothe them 2


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i would have thought a beagle left alone would be vey unhappy they are very much a pack orientated breed


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i would have thought a beagle left alone would be vey unhappy they are very much a pack orientated breed


There is a beagle that lives near me and he is left for 2 hours a day and for them 2 hours he howls and cries.

When he goes on his walks, and he has 3 a day he pulls so much the owner, who is a fit bloke struggles to hold him back to start with.

But the beagle is beautiful and very friendly


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh , says some arent good on a lead but all can be trained to be good both on and aoff the lead.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i would have thought a beagle left alone would be vey unhappy they are very much a pack orientated breed


yeh , they dont like being left alone if they havent been excercised and have no toys they get very bored

it says gradully building the time up and using a happy voice when you say bye can help

also putting in a kong filled with pnut butter can give them alot of fun , also a squeaky toy and the radio left on can all be a massive help

also says a 6 month and on wards beagles SHOULD be fine with being left alon prividing the get sufficient excercise before and afterwards and tv is on ect ect.
thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yeh , they dont like being left alone if they havent been excercised and have no toys they get very bored
> 
> it says gradully building the time up and using a happy voice when you say bye can help
> 
> ...


ive just copied this from the Beagle Association ......pack orientated breeds like beagles wont be happy left alone for several hours, why dont you go to a few shows & have a chat with some breeders?

We're a compact, medium sized hound with a BIG*personality.

We're normally good with children - but we are not a toy and need our space.

*We're friendly and love company - and hate being left alone.

*We love gardens to play and dig in - but check those fences, as we can be escape artists!

*We love to run in the park - but if we find an "interesting" smell we loose track of time.

*We love attention - without it we can be very mischievous.

We're healthy and when mature need a good hour's exercise a day - and you'll be fitter too!

We love to roll - but we're easy to wash and love being groomed.

*We're sociable and we'll happily go to training classes - but without the titbits we can be stubborn and very deaf.

*We love our food and we'll eat almost anything so watch our weight.

* We will sleep for hours in our own special bed - but beds are prettier with chewed edges!

*Look after us properly and we'll be your friends for many years to come.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks alot 


It all sounds ace 

i dont think any dog likes being left alone but theres ways and means to d oit in the best possible ways , as said building it up to the time and toys excercise ect ect 

I think they clas 6 hours as a long time , i read it on some where cant remember 

thankyou


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you thought about getting your mum or dad to join so they can have abit of inputt as well?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

there not computer oriented they just read what i put and the answers to it 

thanks


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> thanks alot
> 
> It all sounds ace
> 
> ...


Yep six hours is a long time. A school day is 6 hours. Imagine your whole school day locked in one room, or a crate   thats what it is like


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

emilylp said:


> there not computer oriented they just read what i put and the answers to it
> 
> thanks


I'm better on the computer than most of my kids , you could show them how to type an answer it would be very nice to meet them.

Terri


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yep six hours is a long time. A school day is 6 hours. Imagine your whole school day locked in one room, or a crate   thats what it is like


yer thats i wudnt get one being still at school 6 hours is a Heck of a long time. 

5 hours is said to be max for most breeds

ours would be 4 hours a couple of days per week

thanks


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yep six hours is a long time. A school day is 6 hours. Imagine your whole school day locked in one room, or a crate   thats what it is like


 they do that to you at school your naughty don't they


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

they lock me up and whip me 

Lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

what do you think the best dog bred for us would be?

no toy breeds or large breeds

small to medium 


thanks xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What about a pug, bichon friese or chihuaha (sp?)?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> they lock me up and whip me
> 
> Lol


who mum and dad or school


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahhah school

lol jokes


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What about a pug, bichon friese or chihuaha (sp?)?


and yeh we lovvvvvvvvvvvvve pugs but there way to expensive ;/

and cant excercise to long without breathing uber heavy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i know you said in an earlier post that you didnt want to pay too much for a dog, i dont know if you realise but well bred beagles are sold for around £700/£800+, whatever breed you do decide on tho always make sure you get a pup from a reputable breeder one who cares about the breed & will give excellent advice about that particular breeds needs.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

we are considering beagle crosses which are sold for a round 300pound

they are also sold for 350pound with no papers,


beagles arent prone to hediretary disease

we will obviously make sure there in a good environment healthy pups and healthy parents.

#theres also alot of older dogs for sale around 11-16 months old which were looking out for


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

£380

We have a litter of show type beagles which were born on the 12 june. The father of the pupies is tri colour, and the mother is red and white. Both of which can be seen and have excellent pedigrees,The puppies are pedigeee but not registered.There are lemon and white boys £350 and tri colour boys £380. The pups will be reared with young children, can be seen with theyre mother and handled daily. They will leave us wormed every two weeks from two weeks old, vet checked, having recieved their 1st vaccination, and with a fortnites supply of food that they have been weaned with. They will also have a worming schedule and dietry sheet. If you would like to be considered for one of these quality beagle puppies please contact me asap to avoid dissappointment as these puppies are going very quikly. If you have any more queries please contact me on my mobile or by email.holidays will be honoured. 



would that be a good choice , especcialy because its show type?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> we are considering beagle crosses which are sold for a round 300pound
> 
> they are also sold for 350pound with no papers,
> 
> ...


but what about what theyre crossed with, you have no idea what the puppies could inherit

what about looking at rescues than? theres some lovely young crossbreeds all over the country looking for loving homes than you wont be lining someones pocket who's only breeding to make money


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

would you say the best for us would be

king charles cavalier

or a beagle

excercising is no issue 

thanks


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> but what about what theyre crossed with, you have no idea what the puppies could inherit
> 
> what about looking at rescues than? theres some lovely young crossbreeds all over the country looking for loving homes than you wont be lining someones pocket who's only breeding to make money


ahh yeh forgot about that

theres some pure bred beagles with papers in the paper today for only 300pound

and yes ar elooking into rescue dogs and buying older dogs


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

How about a rescue greyhound never had one but they are meant to be wonderful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> £380
> 
> We have a litter of show type beagles which were born on the 12 june. The father of the pupies is tri colour, and the mother is red and white. Both of which can be seen and have excellent pedigrees,The puppies are pedigeee but not registered.There are lemon and white boys £350 and tri colour boys £380. The pups will be reared with young children, can be seen with theyre mother and handled daily. They will leave us wormed every two weeks from two weeks old, vet checked, having recieved their 1st vaccination, and with a fortnites supply of food that they have been weaned with. They will also have a worming schedule and dietry sheet. If you would like to be considered for one of these quality beagle puppies please contact me asap to avoid dissappointment as these puppies are going very quikly. If you have any more queries please contact me on my mobile or by email.holidays will be honoured.
> 
> would that be a good choice , especcialy because its show type?


to be honest i wouldnt buy one from someone like this, i'd contact the breed club & get the contact details of reputable breeders, have you thought about visiting a show Emily? you could get some great advice from people who really know the breed.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> and yeh we lovvvvvvvvvvvvve pugs but there way to expensive ;/
> 
> and cant excercise to long without breathing uber heavy


You said you won't be getting a dog until next year, why not save?

That's why they're such a low energy breed and brilliant companions 

Try the breed selector; Animal Planet :: Guides :: Dog Breed Selector

Have a look at this link too, it has a list of breeds and their energy levels/size;
Low Activity Indoors Dogs
You can have the English version of all the American dogs on there


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> would you say the best for us would be
> 
> king charles cavalier
> 
> ...


out of those two i'd definatly say the king charles,or did you mean a Cavalier king charles? if so i'd still say the CKCS

sorry i can see you mean the CKCS:blushing:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

tahnks will look at the breed selector thing now 

yes, can you tell me the differense between the cavalier and kicng charles cavalier?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

How about one of these little fellas









The Welsh Corgi League Uniting the Pembroke Corgi Community Since 1938

Pembroke Corgi Breeders UK, Breed Clubs, Pembroke Corgi Puppies, Pembroke Corgi Rescue


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> tahnks will look at the breed selector thing now
> 
> yes, can you tell me the differense between the cavalier and kicng charles cavalier?


LOL its my mistake i didnt see cavalier on the end!:blushing: there is a king charles spaniel aswell it has a short muzzle & is smaller than the CKCS


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

rona said:


> How about one of these little fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww - addorable


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> How about one of these little fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My sunday school teacher had one the bugger bit me


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

beagle keeshond dalmation schnauzer sussex spaniel and welsh springer were all 97 %

then followed by aload of others with 92 &


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> My sunday school teacher had one the bugger bit me


I just thought they might suit the family 
I meet two most mornings and they are adorable


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

we had a pembroke corgi when I was growing up ... very loyal dogs


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> beagle keeshond dalmation schnauzer sussex spaniel and welsh springer were all 97 %
> 
> then followed by aload of others with 92 &


You usually get 100% what was your 100%??


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> beagle keeshond dalmation schnauzer sussex spaniel and welsh springer were all 97 %
> 
> then followed by aload of others with 92 &


i would definatly rule out most of those, a mini schnauzer would be best out of them my friend had one he was a great little dog & he loved walking


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i would definatly rule out most of those, a mini schnauzer would be best out of them my friend had one he was a great little dog & he loved walking


My brothers fiancee has an autistic mini schnauzer  great lil dog. Very people oreintated


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> You usually get 100% what was your 100%??


it was sometihng afghan something 
afghan hound


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i would definatly rule out most of those, a mini schnauzer would be best out of them my friend had one he was a great little dog & he loved walking


do you think a beagle is a no no then?

i think they suit us well tbh

they can be soothed and adapt to being lef t in for 4 hours if you build up to the time and use treats and the tv lol

we love all the aspects of this dog and the look of it


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I just thought they might suit the family
> I meet two most mornings and they are adorable


Rona i'm shaw they're lovely dog's, this thing was called toffee poor little thing wasn't aloud to be a dog it was taken for a drive never walked. if it was now it would be a handbag dog


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

i just did that and Tibetan Spaniel was 97% spooky my mum used to breed them.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> it was sometihng afghan something
> afghan hound


Beautiful dog but not for you I don't think


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

This is an Afghan Hound


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

nah i know there not i just looked them up 


we have it down to beagles tbh

or ckcs

we would prefer a beagle though

what are the cons of a beagle for us do you think?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you should get a rescue, there are enough dogs in the centres who need a good home


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> nah i know there not i just looked them up
> 
> we have it down to beagles tbh
> 
> ...


Sorry only coz i'm a mum what sort of thing are your mum and dad looking for?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> nah i know there not i just looked them up
> 
> we have it down to beagles tbh
> 
> ...


ALL ABOUT BEAGLES

Pros and Cons

What are the pros and cons of owning a beagle? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I think you should get a rescue, there are enough dogs in the centres who need a good home


Where have you been


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> My brothers fiancee has an autistic mini schnauzer  great lil dog. Very people oreintated


i think theyre great aswell  my friends was so loyal he was lovely,



emilylp said:


> do you think a beagle is a no no then?
> 
> i think they suit us well tbh
> 
> ...


im going to be really honest Emily i would say no, ive got a very pack orientated breed aswell & they hate to be left alone they really do need companionship whether thats human or canine i would think the beagle is much the same. Theres loads of breeds out there im sure theres a better choice to fit your lifestyle, what about a lhasa apso? they love walking but theyre not a demanding breed


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

hi emily ,what about a golden retriever they are very good dogs learn very quickly good with children and love a family home a gd all round dog bty mine is nearly 7months old and hes a beauty but im biased lol go look them up hunny xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I've just got to make a post here concerning Pugs & Bulldogs.

Pugs are companion dogs and need a lot of attention like Bulldogs, I wouldn't like to think one would be crated up to four hours, thats just nasty for a poor little Pug.

And although Bulldogs have been mentioned as an 'easy low maintenance' breed, I can promise you that they are not and are far from easy dogs to have, especially for the first timer.

They need daily attention to their face folds and wrinkles, if you don't do this you are going to end up with a Bulldog who has a very sore face!

They need their bottoms wiping everytime they have a poo because if you don't they will get very sore under the base of their tail which will require veterinary treatment.
Bulldogs are also a dog that is not easy to train, most of what you teach them falls on deaf ears, so if you enjoy being ignored then they may be the dog for you.!
You also couldn't crate a Bulldog for a long period of time, it would drive them completely insane and you could well end up with a supressed, depressed and highly likely aggressive Bulldog, which isn't a nice prospect.

And as Pugs really are seen as 'minature' Bulldogs, I would think the above applies with their general daily care.

***

As for Beagles, these too are going to be difficult for the first time owner...My husbands friend has two, he's a retired gentleman who is seen walking them 5/6 times daily up to a couple of hours for each walk, if he don't they wreak his house, they are also fabulous escape artists my husbands friends two cannot be crated they've trashed many crates hes purchased for them and when they have they've ended up going on 'wreaking spree' around his house.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I've just got to make a post here concerning Pugs & Bulldogs.
> 
> Pugs are companion dogs and need a lot of attention like Bulldogs, I wouldn't like to think one would be crated up to four hours, thats just nasty for a poor little Pug.
> 
> ...


Hello you, nice to see you back 

Great advice too x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry only coz i'm a mum what sort of thing are your mum and dad looking for?


hello

we are looking for a breed the size of a beagle

a short coated breed would be best

something that will get along with cats

be able to tolerate being alone for 4 hours a few days a week

and like a fair amount of excercise as will be brought along on long walks

thanks


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

2Hounds said:


> That doesn't sound like a positive to me  Did your neighbour just not try or was it due to her inexperience?


Nope its not a positive!! Well basically her brother was getting one and there was one more left to sell...............so her partner bought it for her.
She is a lovely woman but knows nothing about dogs. I tried telling both of them that it wouldn't work etc etc. I tried until i was blue in the face. Failed.
Rainbow came, and she had the foundation to be a super little dog. But my neighbour didn't bother with anything (and i mean nothing)  thought she'd learn it herself. Needless to say i tried my best but when the majority of the time she was with them it ruined her.
I tried to see if i could handle two dogs with issues, but i couldn't and at the end of the i had to put my own rescue boy first. It was very hard coming to the final desicion but i did what i thought was best. And it turned out to be! She is now with someone who has another Beagle!
My neighbour won't have another dog again.

I honestly would not recommend them for a first time dog owner. Especially a puppy. But then people have done it before, i think it really depends on the knowledge of dogs the new owner has.

Emily, i have to say..........fair play to you. You are really keen to learn and your enthusiasm shows through your threads/posts!!! I know what i feels like to research dogs constantly! I am still doing it in preparation for my next pup!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

angelblue said:


> hi emily ,what about a golden retriever they are very good dogs learn very quickly good with children and love a family home a gd all round dog bty mine is nearly 7months old and hes a beauty but im biased lol go look them up hunny xxx


there to big for what were looking for ;/


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I've just got to make a post here concerning Pugs & Bulldogs.
> 
> Pugs are companion dogs and need a lot of attention like Bulldogs, I wouldn't like to think one would be crated up to four hours, thats just nasty for a poor little Pug.
> 
> ...


thanks for the post nicci


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

we dont need an easy breed we will be able to cope with a bit of rough lol , 

we think beagles would be good , we can give them lots of walks and train them often to, but are taking lal other dogs into considertaion but for the moment trying to focus on the one breed

thanks


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

All what you want from a dog, can be found in a rescue. If you seriously thought about it and even went to visit shelters i have a good feeling the perfect dog/puppy is there waiting 

An older (not old just not a baby) dog that has been partially trained, toilet trained really would suit you. You will still be able to teach him/her more even tricks etc.
And you will find a lot of shelter dogs can be left for 4 hours!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> All what you want from a dog, can be found in a rescue. If you seriously thought about it and even went to visit shelters i have a good feeling the perfect dog/puppy is there waiting
> 
> An older (not old just not a baby) dog that has been partially trained, toilet trained really would suit you. You will still be able to teach him/her more even tricks etc.
> And you will find a lot of shelter dogs can be left for 4 hours!


we have taken it into consideration but we do want a pup to be honest,

what ever breed we do get will get the same amount of effort put in into everything and if a beagles a bit tough we'll olod along ang get through it training it as much as we can and trying to do everything right by it 

dont forget i myself will have 4months solid with the pup to associate him /her with things and get her used to being left alone but know ehre coming back with treats and a long walk


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> All what you want from a dog, can be found in a rescue. If you seriously thought about it and even went to visit shelters i have a good feeling the perfect dog/puppy is there waiting
> 
> An older (not old just not a baby) dog that has been partially trained, toilet trained really would suit you. You will still be able to teach him/her more even tricks etc.
> And you will find a lot of shelter dogs can be left for 4 hours!


i totally agree! there loads of beautiful dogs desperate for a loving home im sure you'd find one you liked


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Ive got cavs a staffie & st bernie so i like different types as well

I think if i was you i would have a look in a few rescue centers, you find so many great dogs needing a home.

Also if you dont want go that route why not go a show and talk to some breeders


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

there is loads of pups in rescue centers


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> we have taken it into consideration but we do want a pup to be honest,
> 
> what ever breed we do get will get the same amount of effort put in into everything and if a beagles a bit tough we'll olod along ang get through it training it as much as we can and trying to do everything right by it
> 
> dont forget i myself will have 4months solid with the pup to associate him /her with things and get her used to being left alone but know ehre coming back with treats and a long walk


Fair enough! It is completely yours and your family decision if you want a puppy!!

I really hope you find a breed to suit you, you do seem that you would be very dedicated to the dog!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yer i would be

but i do think beagles we do think beagles would be good just after reading about them and watching vids on the internet

i think s/a in all dogs can be over come with a good kong squeaky toy and good socialation to slowly get used to being left alone 

do you think it would be a good idea

when we get her to leave her for 10 mins close the kitchen door asif where out leave the tele on and see how she goes? and then praise her

then a couple days later 20 mins then so on up until shes okay with it and knows were coming back with hugs and loves?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yer i would be
> 
> but i do think beagles we do think beagles would be good just after reading about them and watching vids on the internet
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really go leaving a puppy on it's own for atleast the fisrt day because it will have went through so much already leaving it's mum so it could stress it out.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

no would start leaving her for 10 mins after 2 weeks with us id say?

not actually going out but just sitting in the kitchen with the door close to see how she goes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

emily when i sell a puppy im there for advice 24/7 make sure you go to a good breeder that will help and advice you


i would ring a few beagle breeders up for a chat


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

well there is a few sold in our paper usually about 350-500pounds which my parents would ring and check there 100% beagle ect ect and then we would go to see the pups and the parents to check its all sanitary
we would then check the nature of the pups and how they react to humans and if they have been raised properly on the wholee

thanks


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yer i would be
> 
> but i do think beagles we do think beagles would be good just after reading about them and watching vids on the internet
> 
> ...


Just to say that there are 100's of puppies in rescue too.

Anyway, to beat S/A one of the worst things to do is give lots of praise where you return. 
Before you go you shouldn't talk to the dog, and neither on your return. Doing so can increase the anxiety.

Well this was the advice from a behaviourist. I am not sure how good the advice is for everybody! But it certainly helped me and daughters dad with the Lab!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Just to say that there are 100's of puppies in rescue too.
> 
> Anyway, to beat S/A one of the worst things to do is give lots of praise where you return.
> Before you go you shouldn't talk to the dog, and neither on your return. Doing so can increase the anxiety.
> ...


ahh so you dont praise at alll when you return then? and before you go you dont use a key like cya later or anything of the like?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i just like to inform you al i migh tno tbe going to college at all

i may stay on at 6 form

in which case the laset you can leave is 3 o clock

you can start at anytime depending on what subjects you choose to take on for a levels,most start at 12 and finish at 3

you dont have to go in everyday and if you do its usually for 3 hours unless you hav etaken subjects which can all be done in that day , in which case its 10-3


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> ahh so you dont praise at alll when you return then? and before you go you dont use a key like cya later or anything of the like?


No cos then your making something out of it.
When you leave just leave and it will get on with it. If you dont make something out of it to begin with there wont be something to be worried about. No praise or speaking before you go, no praise or speaking when you come home. Also if the pup wails during the night never ever go down no matter how pitiful it souns. It will get on with it. If you do down it connects crying with you coming back. And will cry when on its own.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Emily, I think a Cav would be best between that and a Beagle. Cavies are very relaxed and will sleep if left alone for any time. Very loyal, good with recall, with other dogs, children, really a perfect dog really (apart from the health problems)


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No cos then your making something out of it.
> When you leave just leave and it will get on with it. If you dont make something out of it to begin with there wont be something to be worried about. No praise or speaking before you go, no praise or speaking when you come home. Also if the pup wails during the night never ever go down no matter how pitiful it souns. It will get on with it. If you do down it connects crying with you coming back. And will cry when on its own.


Great advice thanks very much


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Emily, I think a Cav would be best between that and a Beagle. Cavies are very relaxed and will sleep if left alone for any time. Very loyal, good with recall, with other dogs, children, really a perfect dog really (apart from the health problems)


thats the thing with cavs the illnesses

beagles are very hardy so to speak

lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> well there is a few sold in our paper usually about 350-500pounds which my parents would ring and check there 100% beagle ect ect and then we would go to see the pups and the parents to check its all sanitaryl


Hi Emily, Just so you know, dealers and puppy farmers frequently offer 100% beagle/any breed, show you fake pedigrees, make an excuse about why you can't see the mum, or show you the pups in someone else's house pretensing that's where they're born. Sometimes they're shipped in from Ireland.

Best way to avoid anything dodgy is to ask the breed club (for whatever breed you are going to see) about any health issues in the breed & recommended health tests etc. Then if you do enquire about any pups, anyone who says "oh, there's no need for tests" on the phone is definitely one to avoid.

You may end up paying £200+ more extra for a dog from health-tested lines but that's nothing compared to a dog's life, & will be a saving in the long term as some health conditions cost £1,000's in vet bills over the dog's 10-12 year lifespan.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No cos then your making something out of it.
> When you leave just leave and it will get on with it. If you dont make something out of it to begin with there wont be something to be worried about. No praise or speaking before you go, no praise or speaking when you come home. Also if the pup wails during the night never ever go down no matter how pitiful it souns. It will get on with it. If you do down it connects crying with you coming back. And will cry when on its own.


LOL! Thats what i meant i just couldn't find the words!! xx


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Out of the two breeds you are looking at I would say a CKC would be best as you are a first time dog owner. My friend has three of these and they are fantastic dogs. I've never met a nasty one either. They are happy to relax and chill, or go out for a long walk, and love cuddles too. 

But, by the sounds of this thread you would really like a beagle. If you do decide to get one then think long and hard about it.Try to go to some dog shows and speak to owners, they will tell you all the good and bad things about the breed. Don't rely on what you read on the internet, alot of sites will miss out some bad bits, or make the training and care they need sound easier! I found this while researching parrots, you need to speak to owners to hear true opinions. 

If I'm walking a dog, I would prefere one that can be let off the lead, for their enjoyment and mine. As first time dog owners I would get a dog that takes less training, so you can get used to it a bit more. If in a few years you still wanted another breed then you could consider getting the harder to train one then, so you are more prepared.

Also, think about the dog in all of this. If the training is harder than expected you will either have to rehome the dog, or have a dog with problems (either of which are bad) or both. We got our first dog, a staffie, and due to our lack of experience we had to rehome her when expecting our first baby as she started to get snappy with us. This was totally our fault, not the dogs. We were lucky as a couple with experience near us had her so we still get to see her and know she is doing well, and they have never had a problem as they knew what they could and couldn't let her get away with.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi Emily, Just so you know, dealers and puppy farmers frequently offer 100% beagle/any breed, show you fake pedigrees, make an excuse about why you can't see the mum, or show you the pups in someone else's house pretensing that's where they're born. Sometimes they're shipped in from Ireland.
> 
> Best way to avoid anything dodgy is to ask the breed club (for whatever breed you are going to see) about any health issues in the breed & recommended health tests etc. Then if you do enquire about any pups, anyone who says "oh, there's no need for tests" on the phone is definitely one to avoid.
> 
> You may end up paying £200+ more extra for a dog from health-tested lines but that's nothing compared to a dog's life, & will be a saving in the long term as some health conditions cost £1,000's in vet bills over the dog's 10-12 year lifespan.


great advice!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi Emily, Just so you know, dealers and puppy farmers frequently offer 100% beagle/any breed, show you fake pedigrees, make an excuse about why you can't see the mum, or show you the pups in someone else's house pretensing that's where they're born. Sometimes they're shipped in from Ireland.
> 
> Best way to avoid anything dodgy is to ask the breed club (for whatever breed you are going to see) about any health issues in the breed & recommended health tests etc. Then if you do enquire about any pups, anyone who says "oh, there's no need for tests" on the phone is definitely one to avoid.
> 
> You may end up paying £200+ more extra for a dog from health-tested lines but that's nothing compared to a dog's life, & will be a saving in the long term as some health conditions cost £1,000's in vet bills over the dog's 10-12 year lifespan.


yeh we will be very vigilant and asking ALL the questions we need to ask the breeder

beagles dont actually have any hereditery diseases that need testing for i dont think

but its still best to be on the safe side!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yeh wever heard that a poodle
> 
> i think where going to stick with researching all info about beagles for now
> 
> ...


I would say that is typical of a lot of breeds wouldnt think that would apply quite the same with a beagle, someone near us has a beaglehmy: what a nightmare.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

whatever breed we fully decide on we will take great care and only get it if we can give all its needs

i know the decision of a beagle will probably change lol

i dont want to cause any debate whatsoever

beagle is our first choice but after that show cockers are still second along with sprockers.

it depens on how we feel at the time if we feel we can give the dog what it needs and thats what will decide on what dog we get.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> beagles dont actually have any hereditery diseases that need testing for i dont thinkside!


Hi Emily, here's a great website for you to check out:
Perfect Pup
It has details about all the pros and cons of _every_ breed and any health issues. Very few breeds these days are free from some kind of issue.

and I would definitely advise getting hold of Dogs Today magazine, you will learn a lot about breeds & health testing.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> whatever breed we fully decide on we will take great care and only get it if we can give all its needs
> 
> i know the decision of a beagle will probably change lol
> 
> ...


The only advice i can give you now is make sure the breeder is 100% reputable. Does all the required health tests, and the puppy has an outstanding pedigree etc. Please don't go for the 'cheap' puppies. This is only lining the wrong breeders pockets. Any breeder worth their salt will not sell puppies 'cheap' also be prepared to be grilled by the breeder. They are not doing this for any reason other than truly caring where their pups go.

If you are planning on getting the pup next year then i would use the valuable time in between talking to good breeders. Seeing the dogs/puppies spending time with the breed. Learning all the pro's and the con's. 
And also be prepared to be on a waiting list for a puppy. This way you know your pup will have the best start in life.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi Emily, here's a great website for you to check out:
> Perfect Pup
> It has details about all the pros and cons of _every_ breed and any health issues. Very few breeds these days are free from some kind of issue.
> 
> and I would definitely advise getting hold of Dogs Today magazine, you will learn a lot about breeds & health testing.


Great mag!!! I love it!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great post acacia.
Contact the KC for reputable breeders. You don't want to go getting a puppy from just an add in the paper, you never know what rubbish they might tell you.

I will not be getting my GSD for at least 3 years, but I am already contacting breeders, so I can get to know them before I am ready for my puppy. i will be going to see them, how they are set up, how the dogs are cared for and see any litters they might have between now and then, so that when it is time for me to get my dream breed, I will be sure I am getting the right pup 

x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

If i was ever to buy a Beagle then i would definaltely want the puppies parents tested for Hip Dyspalsia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Beagles can be prone to MRD so I would recommend that parents have been eye tested at the very least.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Great mag!!! I love it!


I started reading it in the 22 years I waited to have a dog of my own!

BTW the Perfect Pup website is the new name for the Dogs Today breed advice site.
Beagles are listed with:
*Health Warning: 
Rare hip problems
Eye problem under investigation
Pyruvate Kinase Deficiency
Hip Dysplasia (Average 23)
Some heart problems
Factor VII Deficiency*

Recommend the mag and this new site wholeheartedly.


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> £380
> 
> We have a litter of show type beagles which were born on the 12 june. The father of the pupies is tri colour, and the mother is red and white. Both of which can be seen and have excellent pedigrees,The puppies are pedigeee but not registered.There are lemon and white boys £350 and tri colour boys £380. The pups will be reared with young children, can be seen with theyre mother and handled daily. They will leave us wormed every two weeks from two weeks old, vet checked, having recieved their 1st vaccination, and with a fortnites supply of food that they have been weaned with. They will also have a worming schedule and dietry sheet. If you would like to be considered for one of these quality beagle puppies please contact me asap to avoid dissappointment as these puppies are going very quikly. If you have any more queries please contact me on my mobile or by email.holidays will be honoured.


if they are pedigree, why not register them
are they health tested
i doubt it
more likely breeding for money
how about a rescue
lots of lovely dogs looking for a good home
you could even try a breed rescue


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Contact the KC for reputable breeders.


The KC won't know if breeders are reputable or not,KC Registered pups are not a sign of a good reputable breeder or quality.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't touch any puppy that didn't come with certified proof of all necessary health tests on BOTH parents. I'd also insist on seeing both parents.

The heartbreak people who get puppies without seeing any parents health test scores go through is unimaginable. In particular one woman who had to rehome her dog after it became unmanagably aggressive with the family after 2 years. When she checked to see who the dog was rehomed with she found out he has to be put to sleep because his aggression was a direct result of being in excrutiating pain due to a no hope case of hip dysplasia. Once she did more checking she found out BOTH the puppies parents had absolutely abysmal hip scores but she never thought to ask to see them.

Most of all I'd trust my gut instincts. I've heard terrible stories of people who have gone to see puppies with the "mother" only to find the mother was a staged dog who would be preened and cleaned to within an inch of it's life while the REAL mother would be in a shed out back somewhere living a puppy farm life.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you live in town of country?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Im not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but Beagles are renowned escape artists! Some will scale a high fence with ease - especially if they catch scent of something, so if i had one i wouldnt leave them unsupervised in the garden...ever!
Escape Example!

Just something to take into consideration. A very brave breed for first time owners hehe


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah!!! A nice thread with nice opinions thank you all of you and emily thank you for starting a nice thread with an apology. Its nice to come in a peaceful area 

Ok....Emily.


If you want to look for reputable breeders please click on this link

Find a Puppy â¢ The Kennel Club

Thats the KC Find a Puppy link and you'll be able to find a breeder there
If you want to look for reputable breeders please click on this link

Find a Puppy â¢ The Kennel Club

Thats the KC Find a Puppy link and you'll be able to find a breeder there.

Beagle Dog Clubs â¢ The Kennel Club - The Breed Club should also have a list of breeders.
Please also see below on this site contact for beagle rescue

This is what we did when we went to look for a puppy and hey presto we came home with Mika 

I would suggest you talk to a few breeders/people with beagles to get information about them before you make up your mind 100%.

Would also suggest you go to dog shows as that what we did before we brought Dante home - and maybe go to Discover Dogs exhibition in November.

I won't advise you as to what dog you SHOULD get as that will just cause another arguement and after what's gone on here in the last week or so an argument here is the last thing i want!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

I heard a few people mention a Mini Schnauzer and i would recomend these beautiful dogs. I dont know anything about CKCS. I know a few beagles and they are totally nutty!!

I dont want to be having a go i really dont but after reading the whole thread it feels like to me that you ask for advice but then you dont always listen to it. Quite a few people have given you alot of info on beagles and to me it sounds like they probably arent suitable for first time owners, however you dont appear to take this on board and continue to say that they are your top choice and are looking into adverts in your paper. I wouldnt buy from an advert in my local rag, i would contact the KC and get a list of breeders and get a good quality pup regardless of what breed you choose.

back to mini schnauzers..... i have one and my mums best friend has always had them....they are fantastic! They get about 13-15 inches to the shoulder, they dont moult and they dont have a strong doggy smell but they do need regular grooming.
They are lively, spirited happy lil dogs that love to please and are eager to learn, they can be fantastic in agility if you had ever thought you might like to give that a go. 
They love to be with you but aslong as they have had a bit of exercise or play before you leave they are happy to sleep. Our pup Bella is only 10 weeks at the mo but my mums friends mini schnauzers love going out for runs with my hubby. They lve to be outdoors but are happy to be cuddled and curl up and go to sleep when they are home.
They love people so are a great family dog

Here is a pic of Bella taken the other day-


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Ah!!! A nice thread with nice opinions thank you all of you and emily thank you for starting a nice thread with an apology. Its nice to come in a peaceful area
> 
> Ok....Emily.
> 
> ...


...and what exactly makes those breeders reputable????


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Natik said:


> ...and what exactly makes those breeders reputable????


Ok...some! happy?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Ok...some! happy?


its not about me being happy 
...its about falsy promoting those bad breeders inbetween to reputable ones and so fooling potentional buyers thinking their buying from a reputable source ...


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Natik said:


> its not about me being happy
> ...its about falsy promoting those bad breeders inbetween to reputable ones and so fooling potentional buyers thinking their buying from a reputable source ...


oi vay..ok i'll not say anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Natik said:


> ...and what exactly makes those breeders reputable????


As I said in an earlier post just because a pup is KC Reg it doesn't make it quality or the breeder reputable.

Breed clubs are the way to be going in my opinion.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> As I said in an earlier post just because a pup is KC Reg it doesn't make it quality or the breeder reputable.
> 
> Breed clubs are the way to be going in my opinion.


Well at least i got that part right!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

ok long post coming up!



What you are looking for is a good breeder - i would consider buying a pup from a breeder when i can answer yes or have a good positive answer to the following questions

Have the parents been fully health tested (and passed well in those tests)
Have the parents had every available health test - and passed
Have the pups had all relevent health tests (i.e hearing tests in dallies)
Are the pups reared as part of the home and family
Have the pups been well socialised
Are all the dogs in the household happy
Have you checked the bitch isnt over bred
How many litters does the breeder breed
What is the breeders motivation to breed
Does the breeder keep more than one (maybe two) breeds 
Are all the dogs happy and friendly
Are they good examples of the breed - show or working results (or been looked over by someone knowledgable in that area)
Breeder is a member of the relevent breed clubs - their rules are stricter usually than KC
Are all the puppies registered
How long has the mating been planned for (personally the longer the better- shows more thought and preperation)
Have all the pups and parents recieved the correct vaccinations/worming/flea treatment
Are there any dogs/pups looking ill within the house - if so back away now
does the breeder offer a lifetime of support and a home for the pup should your circumstances change
How long has she been breeding/does she have a mentor if new
Do you feel you can trust her - gut instinct
Are all the dogs fed a good quality diet - even if its not your personal fave

If you have the right answers to all of those then you have found your pups breeder!

I'm sure there are others - feel free to comment







Onto the dogs suitable.

I agree with the other posters that a beagle would be wrong for a pet. They are pack animals, hard to train and personally i think they need more than the 1hour excercise quoted. I know a few beagles and the two in novice homes have caused the owners no end of trouble. Even those with alot of dog experience find their beagles a very real and hard challenge.

For breeds that would be suitable:

Lhasa
shi-tzu
CKCS
Mini schnauzer
mini or toy poodle
affenpinscher
pug

However i will say this, perhaps if the dog is to be left for long periods crated, then a dog walking service or visiting neighbour to give them a break from the cage would be a better option. This is something alot of people who work full time do.

Kennelling outside as you previously suggested is not an option with the breeds i have mentioned - however a dog flap if/when you de-crate in a very secure garden might be an option - but it doesnt subsitute for companionship.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i havent read all of this thread, so excuse me if i repeat anything thats already been said. but as a past beagle owner i really dont think its a breed that is suitable for a first time owner. they require a huge amount of training which can be very hard going at times. recall can be almost non existent in them, being scent hounds they follow their nose at all times, and sometimes to a tragic end which happened to me. it is not a breed to be taken on lightly. 

dont get me wrong they are fantastic dogs, but just require a huge amount of patience and time. i know quite a few beagles and a lot of them do bark and howl a lot. i was lucky that bailey wasnt a particularly vocal dog. as i think has already been pointed out, they are pack dogs so dont do the greatest on their own. they can become extremely destructive if they become bored. and very good escape artists, bailey could scale a really tall fence if he felt the urge to. 

i would really consider all these things really throughly. a lot of people see beagles and think awww they are so cute, which they are. but they dont realise what they are getting themselves in for. and a lot of beagles end up getting rehomed because the owner cant handle them. it might be one for you to consider in the future once you have had more experience with dogs. 

hope that helps in some way.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> ok long post coming up!
> 
> What you are looking for is a good breeder - i would consider buying a pup from a breeder when i can answer yes or have a good positive answer to the following questions
> 
> ...


Yes get a poodle, mini or toy. I have one. darling boy!  he he...but then im probably biased but i don't care lol!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This seems to be the same again as it was with the sbt's , BC's & Ess's

Emily asks for advice about dogs, we give her a breed that may suit her & her families needs & that she likes ...... then along comes a whole new perspective about why they shouldnt have that breed

They are constantly in a catch 22 situation , which must be exasperating for the family


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

What i think now is that every dog someone says someone els is going to have a totally different perspective,

as i said the smallest we will go is a ckcs 


however, people who own these would you say there really small?

everys ingle dog is going to have pros and cons


springer-to energetic
sbt-to strong
beagle-to stubborn
pug-not eneergetic enough for our family 
border collie - needs an experienced owner


i personally dont think you can become experience if you dont dive in and do your best with the breed you pick , who knows , could end up a well trained dog, on the other hand could be hard to train

like all things in life its a 50-50 on the outcome

 thanks


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

emilylp said:


> What i think now is that every dog someone says someone els is going to have a totally different perspective,
> 
> as i said the smallest we will go is a ckcs
> 
> ...


cavs are from the toy breed but they are not that small also mine are lively 

they dont like being on there own they are companion dogs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

here is 2 of mine!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

they are beatufiul ! we love them

just wish they could tolerate being on there own for 4 hours a couple of days ;/


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

so what breed are you going get??


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i have no clue ;/

we dont like toy breeds in particular, on ckcs

we love beagles though and it seems theyd be okay alone aslong as they had things to do , and maybe not in a crate maybe in a fenced of area in the living room so they cant chew osmething or in a super large crate.

they seem the best in all other factors however


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i have no clue ;/
> 
> we dont like toy breeds in particular, on ckcs
> 
> ...


You said some of the breeds mentioned weren't energetic.

Toy poodles are really energetic and lively. You should see Mika he's always on the go! LOL! Drives us mad at times but i wouldn't do without him for the world.

Poodle (Toy) Breed Standard - The Kennel Club Breed standard on toy poodles - y ou can also see the breed standard of the miniature on the kc site too.

Not saying you HAVE to buy a toy poodle just giving you information.  ciao bella!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks 

we have looked at ppoodles and its not that there not a lovely dog , but there not the kind wed be looking for tbh.

how about basset hounds? apparently they do well left alone for upto 5 hours as they are independent?

i just did a breed selector and that was the top choice.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Basset Hound 
French Bulldog 
German Pinscher 
Australian Cattle Dog 
Bulldog 
Chinese Shar-Pei 
Welsh Corgi (Cardigan) 
Beagle 
Harrier 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever 

they my top 10 tha came up


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Beagle Size: Small. Coat: Silky. Straight. Coat length: Short. Grooming: Easy, low-maintenance. Unlikely to drool. Moderate shedding. Slightly lower than average activity level. Bred as a game hunting companion. Lowest intelligence. Somewhat harder than average to train. Tolerates other pets well. Tolerates strangers very well. Very good with kids of all ages.. Very affectionate. Quite dependent. Vocal. Good watchdog potential. Somewhat longer than average estimated lifespan.Said to be a good choice for apartment living

thats the beagle information they gave

that sounds good


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't fancy a Corgi then?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm not to keen ;/


The only thing we have , we need one that still loves long walks ect ect, 

but can tolerate being left for 4 hours thats the only thing tbh with any of the breeds,

and people do leave them but everyone has diferent experiences with them like some get s/a some dont 

its all differents of opinions tbh

thanks


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

well beagle as come up in your top 10

rember all dogs are different 2 dogs are never the same

i hope you get the perfect dog


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks alot cav, 

and yer , i for one will try my very best with any breed we do get!

but i dont know , it just feels like beagles are the ones you know?

theyve got all the physical chareteristics we want, and looking at videos and reading up all the mental ones too ! lol 

thankyou


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a beagle x staffie and believe me you do not want a beagle as a first time, low energy dog!!! She is stubborn beyond belief, although trained to KC Gold level when outside she will disappear for hours and totally ignore my commands to return (if allowed...I don't let her out of my sight ever!). She has an extreamly strong prey drive and will run through walls and into traffic is she thought she could catch a rabbit or bird. She is NOT good being left alone, she only settles when in the company of my other dogs and she has a howl and a bark like a wild thing! My dogs are exercised twice a day for an hour each time off lead, they will not relax with anything less. My beagle is one of the worse, only beaten by my Poodle x, if they don't feel they have had enough exercise they will do wall of death around the house and nothing is safe from being picked up and played with...including the cat or Sumo my jrt!!!! You have to realise beagles are a working breed and therefore need to be treated as such, a bored working breed dog is not something you want to have to deal with.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Hmmm not to keen ;/
> 
> The only thing we have , we need one that still loves long walks ect ect,
> 
> ...


most breeds can be left for 4 hours once they get older as long as you leave them plenty of toys to play with ect and they are safe and secure

people do go out im not with my dogs 24/7 i go shopping,school run ect


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JSR said:


> I have a beagle x staffie and believe me you do not want a beagle as a first time, low energy dog!!! She is stubborn beyond belief, although trained to KC Gold level when outside she will disappear for hours and totally ignore my commands to return (if allowed...I don't let her out of my sight ever!). She has an extreamly strong prey drive and will run through walls and into traffic is she thought she could catch a rabbit or bird. She is NOT good being left alone, she only settles when in the company of my other dogs and she has a howl and a bark like a wild thing! My dogs are exercised twice a day for an hour each time off lead, they will not relax with anything less. My beagle is one of the worse, only beaten by my Poodle x. You have to realise beagles are a working breed and therefore need to be treated as such, a bored working breed dog is not something you want to have to deal with.


are all beagles the same or just ones from working parents-sorry not got a clue about this breed


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

couldnt that be the staffie in her though? lol


and yer i know suppose so , it wont be till shes 6-7 months old that she will be left for that amount of time as i have no school or college for 4 months which is when ill be getting her


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

cav said:


> are all beagles the same or just ones from working parents-sorry not got a clue about this breed


ive read there is show ones, there is some for sale too


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> couldnt that be the staffie in her though? lol
> 
> and yer i know suppose so , it wont be till shes 6-7 months old that she will be left for that amount of time as i have no school or college for 4 months which is when ill be getting her


Poor recall would be from the beagle not the staffie, Staffies are very people orientated dogs and in my experiance rarely stray far from their person....beagles will just follow their nose though hell and high water!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

As a breed (parents aside) beagles are working dogs as they originally are bred to hunt therefore it doesn't matter if they've come from working or show lines they will still have the inherited urge to hunt or track. It's definately the beagle side of her that gives her these gene's, my other staffie and all the staffies I've fostered over the years are TOTALLY unlike her!! She's unique and definately not a dog I'd take on again without seriously thinking about it!!

I'm used to dealing with problem dogs and I've trained some right monsters in my life but believe me nothing has challenged me or made me nearly give up like she has!! You might be right that something to do with her cross has made her so difficult but without the beagle part I've no doubt she'd have been a much easier dog to handle. 

I can't help but think you would be better of just going to the dogs home, picking up a puppy and taking it home. You have such a wide range of breeds you like that why not just get a mongrel who will be totally and utterly unique and make him into the dog you want him to be. Why waste £100's when you obviously aren't really bothered what the dog looks like?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> ive read there is show ones, there is some for sale too


I would certainly listen to the people who know, ive has 3 springers have 2 now and yes they can be a handfull, nothing like the beagle i know but i would be part there with training etc, and i would not take on a beagle, so a first dog definetly not.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Poor recall would be from the beagle not the staffie, Staffies are very people orientated dogs and in my experiance never stray far from their person....beagles will just follow their nose though hell and high water!


:smilewinkgrin: You are So right!! The beagle side of her will see me standing for hours screaming and red in the face while she tracks a pheasant that walked by hours ago..the staffie side will come running after those hours and expect loving and kisses!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

JSR said:


> :smilewinkgrin: You are So right!! The beagle side of her will see me standing for hours screaming and red in the face while she tracks a pheasant that walked by hours ago..the staffie side will come running after those hours and expect loving and kisses!!!


:lol: :lol:

I hope you find the perfect dog emily, i cant really think of a suitable dog other than those that have already been mentioned, like a toy/miniture poodle, or a Cav - or an older rescue dog


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

beagles often learn better using clicker training, just so you know, lol

other ideas (sorry if these have been mentioned)
Australian terriors
Basset Fauve De bretangne
Basset Griffon Vendeen (Petite)
Bedlington terrier
Bichon Frise
Boerboel
Bolognaise
Borzoi
Boston terrior
bullmastif
cairn terrier
canaan dog
CKC
Dachshund
Shnauser
great dane
Grey hound
Havanese
Shiba inu
kooikerhondje
leonberger
newfoundland
papilon
poodle (minitures good for agility)
pyrenean mountain dog
Rhodesian ridgeback
Saint bernard
scottie
tibetan spaniel
corgi
whippet

Some of these are larger or smaller then you wanted but i like em so i thought id throw them in, lol. should give you something to think about


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmmm, so beagles a side then.


ermm, trying to think now, we do care what the dog looks like tbh , we still LIKE springers the best but if there really hard and you think its not best then we cant get one of them.

there is none really left for us because veveyone thats said has ups and downs and non are first tiem dogs ;/

but i just think , does everyone who gets a dog go for first time ones ?

i think its the effort that you put in can make any dog behave ect ect.

we want something intelligent of medium size and quite energetic basicly lol

which is a springer but now we have doubts about them as there not ''first timers either''


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Hmmmm, so beagles a side then.
> 
> ermm, trying to think now, we do care what the dog looks like tbh , we still LIKE springers the best but if there really hard and you think its not best then we cant get one of them.
> 
> ...


Springers were our first dog we had 2 in 18 months, look at the thread someone has put on asking advice on springers


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Beagle Welfare & Advice : What is a Beagle?

I think you are only reading the bits of information that matches what you want These are taken from the website above

The Kennel Club says, the man with the lead in his hand and no dog in sight owns a Beagle

Beagle needs a home with a garden, which needs to be fenced with Colditz in mind! Beagles can dig as well as jump, so five to six foot high fencing is recommended. They can squeeze through small spaces such as trellis work or wrought iron gates, so youll need to make sure you have the right sort of fencing as well as making sure it is big

Beagles enjoy company whether it is human, canine or feline and dislike being left on their own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Hmmmm, so beagles a side then.
> 
> ermm, trying to think now, we do care what the dog looks like tbh , we still LIKE springers the best but if there really hard and you think its not best then we cant get one of them.
> 
> ...


Springers would be far better than a Beagle


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Springers were our first dog we had 2 in 18 months, look at the thread someone has put on asking advice on springers


how did you find them as a first time dog then?

obviously not a stroll in the park but ya know lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

our first dog for my family (although my parents were both experianced) was a bearded collie, talk about high energy!!!!! They never calm down!! he was a brilliant dog though, he helped me learn to walk and talk and he was my best friend, i could play fetch with him for hours non stop, he only had the garden and house to exercise in most of the time as he hated walks and was very badly travel sick so we had to compensate with lots of chasing around and ball throwing, luckily we have a big garden. even the last week we had him he still ran around like a loon when we were playing!!!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Springers would be far better than a Beagle


hmm , yer reading thoroughly about the cons about beagles it seems they would be as it says beagles are under average for training skills nad thats not what were really looking for, it would also suck if we couldnt call them and they was too busy picking up scents lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> how did you find them as a first time dog then?
> 
> obviously not a stroll in the park but ya know lol


Wonderfull, read whats been put on that thread.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What about a cocker or American cocker?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

has no one seen my list, i spent ages going through all my books and previous research for that


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

a springer would be a much better choice. they are pretty smart and i think would be good for a first time dog. they usually pick up training quite easily.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

springers are ratedd 4/5 for being owned by a novice on one website


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> What about a cocker or American cocker?


yep we love cockers to , even better for my mum as there smaller!

just wondering ,,with springers you can shave them shorter, can you do so with cockers? not fully shaved but shorter so there coats easier to manage

and :O sorry cassie where is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hmm , yer reading thoroughly about the cons about beagles it seems they would be as it says beagles are under average for training skills nad thats not what were really looking for, it would also suck if we couldnt call them and they was too busy picking up scents lol


I think if you were very careful about where you got your springer, eg show type and very quiet breed line, you should be ok.
However, if you made the mistake of getting a working type, high energy dog, you could have the same problems as with a Beagle.
It all comes down to research 
It does seem as if you are willing to put in that research 
Maybe an idea to start another thread discussing ESS breed lines


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> springers are ratedd 4/5 for being owned by a novice on one website


Yep springer is better than beagle.But very high energy and needs a lot of stimulation, so remember that  I would also recommend the show springer, as workers are more of a live wire 
We sell our working labs and cockers to pet homes, but we don;t tend to let our springers go to them. As we feel that the springer being such a manic and enthusiastic hunter, the livliest out of them three breeds, we like them to go to working homes. Because all to often we hear of our mates who sell their workers to pet homes, and the dogs being returned because the were "Mad"


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> beagles often learn better using clicker training, just so you know, lol
> 
> other ideas (sorry if these have been mentioned)
> Australian terriors
> ...


The vast majority of those would not be suitable for first time owners, and certainly not to be cared for by a teenager. Boerboel and bullmastiff especially. Most of the giant breeds i think.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> The vast majority of those would not be suitable for first time owners, and certainly not to be cared for by a teenager. Boerboel and bullmastiff especially. Most of the giant breeds i think.


Most giant breeds i have found much easier, gentler, calmer, maybe iv just been lucky and only met the dopy ones then. shes already said she doesnt want large breeds anyway, i just thew them in for me more then anything


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks rona appreciated!

i think were on the right tracks now and making some progress 


i know cockers and springer both love to be off lead which is what we want too!

which could tolerate being left in for 4 hours
baring in mind they will be 6-7 months old by then and hopefully being weaned up to it!

will be left with

chew toys

kong filled with pnut butter

tele will be on 

and a couple of treats , (and of course a blanky lol)

will be in a fairly large cage, and once is appropriately house trained will begin sectionin where it can go in the living room so it wont have to be cage (once its been toilet trained and then we will start to leav eit for 20 mins , see if it chews anything lol)


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yep springer is better than beagle.But very high energy and needs a lot of stimulation, so remember that  I would also recommend the show springer, as workers are more of a live wire
> We sell our working labs and cockers to pet homes, but we don;t tend to let our springers go to them. As we feel that the springer being such a manic and enthusiastic hunter, the livliest out of them three breeds, we like them to go to working homes. Because all to often we hear of our mates who sell their workers to pet homes, and the dogs being returned because the were "Mad"


thanks for that patterdale

will look along the show breeds of cockers and springers:tongue_smilie::cornut::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Cocker Spaniels are more sensitive and prone to nervousness then an ESS
There are some small ESS about, again it's down to research


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> springers are ratedd 4/5 for being owned by a novice on one website


Look at websites for guildlines only, listen to people who have been there and done it


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

rona;883212
The Kennel Club says said:


> That's brilliant!!! And sooo true!!!:cursing:
> 
> FYI Emily..this is my devil Tiz.
> 
> ...


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh , have scene the ess with the smaller genes too 

How a bout a mix between the 2 then?

or is this recipe for disaster?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel this OP still appears to be trying to wind us up.
She has had loads of suggestions for nice, easily managed first time dogs yet is now concentrating on the totally unsuitable Beagle.

Most dogs are energetic, especially when young. Most dogs can cope with walks to the beach, running around parks and even hill climbing of a weekend.

In order for a dog breed to be described as "energetic" it is extremely energetic to the point that it is almost a problem unless it doesn't get all of that energy burned off, often in a working/sport situation.
For the majority of pet owners, all those dogs are unsuitable for town/garden living.



Rona said:


> The Kennel Club says, the man with the lead in his hand and no dog in sight owns a Beagle


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

rona said:


> Cocker Spaniels are more sensitive and prone to nervousness then an ESS
> There are some small ESS about, again it's down to research


We have small springers. Though they are workers  I think it is the working type that is smaller  Show types are bigger, although the bitches are steal reasonably small


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

JSR said:


> That's brilliant!!! And sooo true!!!:cursing:
> 
> FYI Emily..this is my devil Tiz.
> 
> ...


thanks for that  brilliant pics, beautiful dogs!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I feel this OP still appears to be trying to wind us up.
> She has had loads of suggestions for nice, easily managed first time dogs yet is now concentrating on the totally unsuitable Beagle.
> 
> Most dogs are energetic, especially when young. Most dogs can cope with walks to the beach, running around parks and even hill climbing of a weekend.
> ...


this is where it starts, i have done nothing to wind anyone up now,

and who said anything garden living?

what ever dog we get will certainly not be restricted to the garden everyday

will be getting PROPERLY excercised


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> We have small springers. Though they are workers  I think it is the working type that is smaller  Show types are bigger, although the bitches are steal reasonably small


I think its the working ones that are smaller because it makes them more agile ? iread something about it on wikipedia , maybe that was the field spaniel though , not sure ;/ lol

thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> The vast majority of those would not be suitable for first time owners, and certainly not to be cared for by a teenager. Boerboel and bullmastiff especially. Most of the giant breeds i think.


I agree with you and to be honest ive mentioned the springer but not if most of the care, training would be done by a teenager, ime all for young people being involved in caring, training dogs,but only as the secondary, prime carer, trainer being an adult.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yeh , have scene the ess with the smaller genes too
> 
> How a bout a mix between the 2 then?
> 
> or is this recipe for disaster?


But then you can't quite be sure what you are getting!!!!!



Patterdale_lover said:


> We have small springers. Though they are workers  I think it is the working type that is smaller  Show types are bigger, although the bitches are steal reasonably small


There are some of the show lines that are a reasonable size, still fat though


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree with you and to be honest ive mentioned the springer but not if most of the care, training would be done by a teenager, ime all for young people being involved in caring, training dogs,but only as the secondary, prime carer, trainer being an adult.


It will be done by all the family (adults)

not just me of course


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What about a border terrier? A few people near me have them, they are walked by under 15's with no problem, and i think they are quite an easy breed.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

If both cocker and springer are owned by the breeder?

thanks


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> What about a border terrier? A few people near me have them, they are walked by under 15's with no problem, and i think they are quite an easy breed.


we have looked at them before but dont like the look of them all that much.

thanks nonnie


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> If both cocker and springer are owned by the breeder?
> 
> thanks


Why are they putting the two together?
They are both perfectly good breeds


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

no one loves my westie


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i have no idea, 

apparently it wasnt just any old match it was to make a better dog 

they arre nice looking though and seem good dogs

i was playing with an old womans a few days back


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> no one loves my westie


Me and my mum do


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> I think its the working ones that are smaller because it makes them more agile ? iread something about it on wikipedia , maybe that was the field spaniel though , not sure ;/ lol
> 
> thanks


That and also they can get into thicker cover. Everything on a worker is generally smaller, the ears are smaller, so not so many seeds or thorns are caught in them. The body is shorter, so they don't get stuck in thick and dense cover, the tail is shorter so it doesn;t get shredded etc. etc.

Rona Said:
There are some of the show lines that are a reasonable size, still fat though [/QUOTE]

Pahaa Rona


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Indie said:


> no one loves my westie


How could someone not like it! Its like a little ball of fluff with the cutest face ever!!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Indie said:


> no one loves my westie


OMG i love you westie! Soooo cute and fuzzily


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sahunk said:


> How could someone not like it! Its like a little ball of fluff with the cutest face ever!!!


we agree!

haha it is BEA UTIFUL!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sahunk said:


> How could someone not like it! Its like a little ball of fluff with the cutest face ever!!!


Awwww thankyou x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Indie said:


> no one loves my westie


your westie is totally gorgeous....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Indie said:


> no one loves my westie


She looks like a soft toy 

I love westies! the in laws have one (smartly named "Wessie"), and if they ever wanted rid of her id take her in a heartbeat! Even if she is a bit mangey (poorly bred  )


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou everyone he's a little treasure his name is Harley.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

If your mum and you like them why not go for a westie?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

im not sure tbh! lol



they are beautiful dogs but i think we want something a bit bigger


they are in consideration of course though.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

emilylp said:


> im not sure tbh! lol
> 
> they are beautiful dogs but i think we want something a bit bigger
> 
> they are in consideration of course though.


but you like Cavaliers?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

out of cockers and ess

which would you go for?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> but you like Cavaliers?


yeh , the look of them but still think there too small for our likes 

thanks


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> out of cockers and ess
> 
> which would you go for?


A show cocker tbh, for your situation


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

border terrier maybe

just been havin a look for you emily


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> It will be done by all the family (adults)
> 
> not just me of course


I would thats better, but if i can just say they need a prime carer trainer, i saw terrible results with a springer a few years ago she was a beautifull female, i walked with them quite often at first, but from a pup she never knew where she was the mum would walk and was ok not consistant really, the dad was very strict but again not consistant as he worked away for most of the week, then there was the daughter who basicall let her do what she wanted,she became more and more difficult to train as she did not have any boundaries, the family had good intentions but its the old saying "its easier said than done"they knew all about the training and that sometimes it could be hard but its different when you are there and doing it, i used to say the dogs head was being messed up i didnt see them for quite a while as they got fed up with constantly battling with this dog all down to them nothing to do with the dog it was all their fault i then heard from a postlady friend she had bitten her, i saw her a few weeks later, on the lead lunging at mine, snarling, never ever should that springer have ended up like that,if the right person not the whole family trying to train this dog.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Indie said:


> Thankyou everyone he's a little treasure his name is Harley.


Harley he's a littly sweetheart


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

haeveymolly said:


> Harley he's a littly sweetheart


thankyou very much.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> A show cocker tbh, for your situation


i also agree with this.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

okay

well i will say i will be the main carer with th esupport of everyone else.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

westies arent that small. they are just compact little dogs. they are cracking wee dogs as well. just need to watch their diet as they are prone to skin problems but that is very easily avoided if on the correct diet. they like a good run around as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

cav said:


> border terrier maybe


Actually that might just be a good breed for emily


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> okay
> 
> well i will say i will be the main carer with th esupport of everyone else.


Definetly not a springer then, if you are wanting a dog and to be its carer and trainer then i would wait a few years to be honest.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh , well i will be the one cleaning up its poop and things, but as i said we will all be walking and training ,

I will be16 and capable to walk it surely?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Oh , well i will be the one cleaning up its poop and things, but as i said we will all be walking and training ,
> 
> I will be16 and capable to walk it surely?


of course you are capable to walk it, and as i said in previous threads, no-one should prejudge about your age. i got my dog at when i was nearly 17 and i've done everything myself.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread here

but ive looked up a border terrier and they look interesting. Does anyone have any good info on them?

im gonna have to correct what i said earlier in that the only diagreement wed have is on names , know i think it may include the dog breed  oh boy


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh,

i mean my dad would help me alot any way with walking and going to puppy classes and what not.evryone would do things with the dog


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Oh , well i will be the one cleaning up its poop and things, but as i said we will all be walking and training ,
> 
> I will be16 and capable to walk it surely?


Oh yes, but not a springer,a springer needs lots of recall training as they need to be off lead as much as possible, and the experience i have had with springers its not a job for a youngster, its not something that once learnt thats it it has to be on going they have an unbelievable scent and when they get smell of something they are off believe me they are by know means easy for the younger person especially,whatever i say is not to belittle or judge anyone wrongly its to give advice and be straight because at the end of the day it wont be me with an unruly dog ime just thinking of you having a happy relationship with your dog and visa versa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive just caught up with this thread.


A border terrier or a similar breed would be ideal. I regularly see a young lad with his border terrier. He is only 13, but religiously takes her for walks, has taught her recall on a longline and been a wonderful owner. I would heartily reccomend this breed for a first time dog owner and a teenager to boot.

I still say that you may need to re-think some things over such as the amount of time its left - particularly as a pup when you are teaching house training, but its not impossible.

With the support of everyone in your family/house you should be fine. You will need to do classes as mentioned and plenty of training but topsy has proven to be relatively easy to train - even with her terrier ways.

I walk billy on the school runs, and usually as i am coming back i see topsy and her lad heading out for their 3rd walk of the day. He has a dog walker that takes her out for a quick trot at lunchtime, she has an early morning walk and then an afternoon and an evening one.... much more than most dogs i know of. 

Good luck in whatever you decide to do
xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Ive just caught up with this thread.
> 
> A border terrier or a similar breed would be ideal. I regularly see a young lad with his border terrier. He is only 13, but religiously takes her for walks, has taught her recall on a longline and been a wonderful owner. I would heartily reccomend this breed for a first time dog owner and a teenager to boot.
> 
> ...


Agree with that a much more suitable choice


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Emily did you see what i had written about my mini schnauzer?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, buttt we dont really like the look of them

and i know most of you say it dont matter what they look like if its what the dogs needs 

but it does matter because its what makes you want a dog. lol

Why wouldnt our family be able to train it recall? 

and also cockers are in there too

thanks!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Emily did you see what i had written about my mini schnauzer?


heyyy! and yeh i did


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

emilylp said:


> heyyy! and yeh i did


So...you not like the look of them either? They are a great lil dog, but i do think the suggestion of a border is a good one!!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

they are nice looking dogs

but we dont really like the wiry haired kinds of dogs, 

we prefer silky smooth ones like cockers and springers.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

emilylp said:


> they are nice looking dogs
> 
> but we dont really like the wiry haired kinds of dogs,
> 
> we prefer silky smooth ones like cockers and springers.


Unless you want to show them and hand strip them then they are not wirey, you clip them like a cocker and they have a soft undercoat.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread here
> 
> but ive looked up a border terrier and they look interesting. Does anyone have any good info on them?
> 
> im gonna have to correct what i said earlier in that the only diagreement wed have is on names , know i think it may include the dog breed  oh boy


Heres some info! 

Border Terrier​
General Description
Border Terriers are small-sized terriers with a lively appearance and a distinctive double coat. Their muzzles are short and their dark eyes possess an enthusiastic expression. They have black noses and a pair of small ears that fold forward into a V shape. Their teeth close in a scissors bite and their short, tapered tails are carried level with their back. Their limbs are lightly boned. Border Terriers have a wiry, coarse double coat that exists in a number of colors including red, blue & tan, tan, and grizzle & tan. White markings may be present on the chest.

Character
Border Terriers generally get along well with other dogs if they are properly socialized when they are young. As with most terriers, they will not hesitate to start a scuffle with another dog if they dislike them. Generally they strive to please their owners, but are capable of independent though. Their love of people makes them great therapy dogs and they love to be praised. Border Terriers are agile jumpers and love to learn new tricks. They don�t require a lot of exercise but they enjoy it immensely.

Border terriers are considered to be excellent with children. They also bark much less than other terriers.

Size
11  16 inches

Weight
11  16 pounds

Female 5.1- 6.4 Kg Male 5.9- 7.1 Kg

General Health
Because Border Terriers are comparatively insensitive to pain and show few signs of illness, owners should pay close attention to the health of this breed. Border Terriers are susceptible to acquiring a hereditary canine disease called Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome. CECS has been recently recognized, and it often is confused with canine epilepsy. Also referred to as Spikes Disease, CECS is considered to be a metabolic, muscle, and neurological disease. Border Terriers typically live for 15 or more years. They average 4 to 5 puppies per litter.

History
Originally bred in the Cheviot Hills next to the Scottish/English border, the Border Terrier was initially utilized to drive away foxes and kill them. This breed is very fast and agile, and despite their small size, they possess incredible stamina and a courageous attitude. The Border Terrier has bee used to hunt various types of game like otter and badger. Because of their lovable personality, Border Terriers are now often taken in as pets. The breed was officially recognized in 1920 by the British Kennel Club, and in 1930 by the AKC.

Maintenance
The coarse, wiry coat of the Border Terrier requires brushing on a weekly basis. Twice per year, this breed should be given a professional grooming. Border Terriers are minimal shedders and are a good choice for allergy sufferers. They should be bathed only as needed.

Ideal Environment
Border Terriers are content to live in a small household or apartment if they receive sufficient daily exercise. Because they were bred for hunting purposes, they have a lot of stamina and energy. They are moderately inactive indoors and will do fine with just a small yard.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

they do sound good for us though..


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks sahunk 

Hopefully there will be breeders of them where we move so we could go check them out and met some breeders when the time to get a dog comes.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> out of cockers and ess
> 
> which would you go for?





haeveymolly said:


> I would thats better, but if i can just say they need a prime carer trainer, i saw terrible results with a springer a few years ago she was a beautifull female, i walked with them quite often at first, but from a pup she never knew where she was the mum would walk and was ok not consistant really, the dad was very strict but again not consistant as he worked away for most of the week, then there was the daughter who basicall let her do what she wanted,she became more and more difficult to train as she did not have any boundaries, the family had good intentions but its the old saying "its easier said than done"they knew all about the training and that sometimes it could be hard but its different when you are there and doing it, i used to say the dogs head was being messed up i didnt see them for quite a while as they got fed up with constantly battling with this dog all down to them nothing to do with the dog it was all their fault i then heard from a postlady friend she had bitten her, i saw her a few weeks later, on the lead lunging at mine, snarling, never ever should that springer have ended up like that,if the right person not the whole family trying to train this dog.





emilylp said:


> they are nice looking dogs
> 
> but we dont really like the wiry haired kinds of dogs,
> 
> we prefer silky smooth ones like cockers and springers.


With the time your'll have to spare for your dog you won't have a silk soft springer of cocker Just grooming them take's as much time as it does to walk them


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

how do you know how much time i will have spare?

i have members of the family as i said that will groom it.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> how do you know how much time i will have spare?
> 
> i have members of the family as i said that will groom it.


even if you don't have time to groom them (show cockers coats are hard work to keep looking nice), then you can have them clipped. My cocker is clipped short completely (no skirt, feather etc) so requires nearly no grooming at all between clipping sessions (8-12 weeks). This works well for us and Ollie.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> even if you don't have time to groom them (show cockers coats are hard work to keep looking nice), then you can have them clipped. My cocker is clipped short completely (no skirt, feather etc) so requires nearly no grooming at all between clipping sessions (8-12 weeks). This works well for us and Ollie.


thats what i was thinking, clipping it short


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Emily u have mention that suveral of your friends or family members have dogs. Why not ask them if u could stay over or go over to thier place and look after the dog. Take it for the spefied walk time its needs everyday,groom,food, and play time and companionship?

it may give u a better prespective to owning a dog.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> thats what i was thinking, clipping it short


I could PM you a picture of what he look like coat-wise to see if you like it. It's not everyone's taste.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

heyyy  

my close friend owns a lab/collie cross ( more collie then anything )


i often walk him as i often go to her house and stay over.

Ive also fed the dog and cleaned up it sbuisness.

i always play ball with the dog and things like that 

my friend - a different one - owns 3 springers and ive walked them also


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I could PM you a picture of what he look like coat-wise to see if you like it. It's not everyone's taste.


yeh thats great thankyou muchly


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Definetly not a springer then, if you are wanting a dog and to be its carer and trainer then i would wait a few years to be honest.


Aren't your springers working type?
They are completely different to the show type


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> Aren't your springers working type?
> They are completely different to the show type


Ye they are working type, i didnt realise she was talking show type at the time, to be honest i dont know much about show type.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ye they are working type, i didnt realise she was talking show type at the time, to be honest i dont know much about show type.


They are like a completely different breed, a lot less drive and instinct


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> They are like a completely different breed, a lot less drive and instinct


Yes i would imagine they are, they need to be, imagine roll in the nearest muddy puddle, 5th gear over the fields and into the show ring. . .ye right

Bless em


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> how do you know how much time i will have spare?
> 
> i have members of the family as i said that will groom it.





rona said:


> They are like a completely different breed, a lot less drive and instinct


What about a goldi Rona would they suit


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes i would imagine they are, they need to be, imagine roll in the nearest muddy puddle, 5th gear over the fields and into the show ring. . .ye right
> 
> Bless em


I do think a show bred springer would be an excellent choice, we just have to guide Emily to the right breeder/type.
I think she is doing quite well at the moment with all her research


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> I do think a show bred springer would be an excellent choice, we just have to guide Emily to the right breeder/type.
> I think she is doing quite well at the moment with all her research


Sorry you missed my bit what about a goldi wouid that suit Emily?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry you missed my bit what about a goldi wouid that suit Emily?


She doesn't want one 
I can't understand it but there we are


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> She doesn't want one
> I can't understand it but there we are


Thank you


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

what about a rescue? greyhound? something of that ilk? or a cav? x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> what about a rescue? greyhound? something of that ilk? or a cav? x


:lol::lol: Round and round in circles


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

hey all sorry i dint post just been watching the soaps lol!



and golden retrievers are just a bit to big lol

they are beautiful though

and i think a cocker is best they are georgeus and i think we meet there needs


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

and jilly already said greyhounds too big lol

but thanks


----------

